# Jack Sugden RIP



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jack Sugden died    

Well - the actor


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I heard it today, quite shocked actually.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Its so sad - R.I.P Clive Hornby

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Very sad news.  There was a bit on the news yesterday lunchtime - "Eric Pollard" gave an interview and he got quite choked which was hard to see.  Think Clive Hornby had the big C ... was written out in February saying he had gone to his Mum's (good old Annie) in Spain.  Not sure what they'll do now.  Guess like when "Seth Armstrong" passed away, they left it a few months before writing it into the storyline.

XXXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its very sad   I was so shocked when i heard yesterday  

Love and   to his family


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I was really sad to hear that but they hardly mentioned it on the news..didnt even say how he died   
R.I.P x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, the actual cause of his death seems a closely guarded secret -can't think why?
Very shocking all the same


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I read he had the latter stages of a disease that is caused by cancer...but cant remember what it is called. He was in a hospice when he died apparently so it must have been inevitable  RIP *


----------

